# Restaurantes e Ondulação, uma má combinação



## Vince (23 Nov 2008 às 10:07)

*Ver o vídeo até ao fim*


[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=aff_1227212607"]LiveLeak.com - Weather ruins perfect lunch[/ame]


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 12:01)

Vince disse:


> Ver até ao fim
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=aff_1227212607




na lagoa uma vez tiveram ondas de 9m que destruiram o bar da praia e até levaram a fossa tudo pa dentro da lagoa ( o bar da praia fica a cerca de 70-100m do mar e a 5m de altitude no meio do cordao arenoso que separa a lagoa do mar)...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mai 2010 às 01:04)

Vídeo impressionante


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2010 às 01:57)

Um vídeo bastante violento e sem grandes comentários a fazer.


----------



## Veterano (5 Mai 2010 às 02:08)

Sou dado a enjoos, mas neste video a ondulação pôs em risco a integridade física dos passageiros.

  Não contem comigo para um Encontro a bordo de um navio.


----------



## vitamos (5 Mai 2010 às 11:03)

Quando me passar o enjoo eu já comento este espectacular vídeo!


----------



## MSantos (6 Mai 2010 às 13:14)

Video impressionante


----------



## raposo_744 (7 Mai 2010 às 12:42)

vi até ao fim

...já volto


----------

